# ntopng is broken



## djmentos (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello!

I would like to build net/ntopng on 10.0-RELEASE-p12, but I get 
	
	



```
ntopng-1.2.1 is marked as broken: Fails to link.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/ntopng
```
 How can I solve it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2014)

You can't, because it cannot be compiled. Maybe there is a package available. Try `pkg install net/ntopng`.


----------



## user222 (Dec 6, 2014)

I checked with the port maintainer today and he said, "Am working on it. Give me a week."
`pkg install net/ntopng` is not currently available.


----------



## djmentos (Dec 6, 2014)

Cool, thanks for this info!


----------



## djmentos (Dec 22, 2014)

One more question: what does it exactly mean it fails to link? Then I compiled it under 10.1 without special troubles (I need only to symlink gcc to gcc48).


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 22, 2014)

djmentos said:


> I need only to symlink gcc to gcc48



Please do not do that, it is likely to cause surprises later.  If it is necessary, remove the symlink after building.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 22, 2014)

net/ntopng compiles fine, if you turn off all options in net/libzmq4.


----------



## talsamon (Dec 24, 2014)

Is now fixed:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=196189


----------

